
Ask HN: Best April Fools joke 2016 - tmaly
What is the best April fools joke you came across today?
======
tmaly
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402321)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402321)

------
msoad
I don't know based on what policy but they flag posts like this

~~~
tmaly
Its a valid question for today.

